# How to connect automatically in reliance netconnect



## ariftwister (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm using reliance netconnect to download overnight.(unlimited at night only). So my problem is sometimes it disconnects automatically. So I manually have to re-connect. Is there any workaround for this to. Make it connect automatically after disconnection?  Is there any mod version of reliance to enable this?  In default there is no such option. I'm using Windows 8.1


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 12, 2014)

Bump..


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

There is an app named "connection keeper, or something similar. That will get the job done. Also, if you use IDM, it automatically redials after a connection drop.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 13, 2014)

the modem gets heated up too when you keep it for downloading for a long period of time which causes the disconnection. i suggest you better not use it for a longer period of time or continuous download.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is an app named "connection keeper, or something similar. That will get the job done. Also, if you use IDM, it automatically redials after a connection drop.



Yeah.. Thanks... Connection keeper is great. Too bad I didn't get to know whether it re connected or not.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the modem gets heated up too when you keep it for downloading for a long period of time which causes the disconnection. i suggest you better not use it for a longer period of time or continuous download.



Nope I don't download 24x7. Just this week. That too 1am-8am max. That won't stress the modem right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2014)

ThinkDigit mei deer hai, andheer nahi. Translation: In ThinkDigit you may get late reply but not no reply


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2014)

Hell Yeah..


----------

